# Mein Rücktritt als Moderator



## Ralle 24 (31. Juli 2012)

Liebe Leute,

einige Jahre als Moderator im AB sind genug. 

Private Gründe lassen mir nicht mehr die Zeit, hier die Moderatorenarbeit mit ausreichender Sorgfalt zu erfüllen.

Es ist an der Zeit, Platz für neue Kräfte zu machen.

Mein Dank gilt denjenigen, die mich bei meiner Arbeit unterstützt haben, aber auch denen, die sachliche Kritik geübt haben. 

Macht es meinem Nachfolger, der dann sicher irgendwann aufschlagen wird, nicht allzuschwer.


----------



## ernie1973 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*

Danke für Deine Arbeit & Dein Engagement, alles Gute & allzeit Petri!

Das wünsche ich Dir von Herzen, auch wenn unsere Meinungen oft massiv auseinandergehen!!!

Ernie


----------



## hanzz (31. Juli 2012)

Wirklich schade !

Hoffe aber trotzdem noch viele Beiträge von Dir lesen zu können.

Petri und alles Gute


----------



## Doc Plato (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Danke für Deine Arbeit & Dein Engagement, alles Gute & allzeit Petri!
> 
> Das wünsche ich Dir von Herzen!
> 
> Ernie



Dem möchte ich mich anschließen - und mich noch zusätzlich für die vielen lustigen Stunden in gewissen Threads bedanken 

Liebe Grüße

Karsten #h


----------



## Backfire (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*

Vielen Dank für Deine Arbeit!

Als user bleibst Du uns ja bestimmt erhalten.

viele Grüße
Backi


----------



## Merlin (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*

Schade Ralle..
ich bin zwar selten mit dir einer Meinung gewesen..aber du bist wenigsten ein Typ mit Ecken und Kanten !!
Danke und alles Gute


----------



## teilzeitgott (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*

schade, aber weiterhin alles gute und hoffentlich lesen wir dich hier trotzdem nocg oft.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*

Hallo Ralf, aus meiner Sicht ein richtiger Schnitt und Schritt.

Ich freue mich auf Dich als Teilzeituser .


----------



## angler1996 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*

um mal Deine Bemerkung aus nem Paralleltröd zu übernehmen:

Nein, Dich muss Thomas sicher nicht beschützen

Ich hoffe mal, Deine Meinung bleibt erhalten, ob man sie nun teilt oder nicht.

Ansonsten: Alles Gute
Gruß A.


----------



## daci7 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*

Le roi est mort, vive le roi!
Willkommen beim Fußvolk


----------



## Syntac (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*

Hey Ralle, alles Gute weiterhin (wobei ich natürlich drauf hoffe, trotzdem weiterhin von Dir zu lesen)!


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*

Ich bedaure zutiefst, einen der besten Modkollegen verloren zu haben..

Und ich freue mich, dass Ralle damit zukünftig seine Meinung wohl noch dezidierter kundtun wird....


----------



## magi (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*

Man darf gespannt sein..


----------



## Heilbutt (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*

Man möge mich nun einen Schlaumeier nennen, aber als ich heute Vormittag mal die "neuen Beiträge" durchelesen hatte, hab ich´s fast kommen sehen...

Aber ich schließe mich an:
Vielen Dank für die viele Zeit die du hier reininvestiert hast, auch für die vielen, teilweise sehr kontroversen Diskussionen!!

... kriegst ja jetzt dafür bestimmt ne fette Rente vom Anglerboard!!!!!#6:q#6

Gruß

Holger


----------



## GrafvonMontedisco (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*

Ralle, danke für deine Arbeit in der Community und deine kontroversen Meinungen! Ist schön, einen Forenteilnehmer mit Ecken und Kanten zu haben, dann kommen wenigstens Diskussionen auf!

Alles Gute weiterhin und immer einen Fisch an der Leine!


----------



## kati48268 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*

Boh, nee!
 #d|abgelehn


----------



## Dr. Ott'l (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*

sehr Schade !

bin nicht immer aber doch weitestgehend mit deiner Meinung konform gewesen und ich denke manche Diskussion im Board wird nicht mehr die gleiche "schärfe" haben.
Hoffe wir werden weiterhin von dir hören.

#r für deine geleistete Arbeit und viel Spaß im "Mod-Ruhestand" #h


----------



## Knispel (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*

Alles Gute.


----------



## Bassey (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*

Schade, aber wenn du keinen Kopf mehr dafür hast / weniger Zeit, dann ist es ja dein gutes Recht. Danke für deine Arbeit und man ließt sich so oder so ;-)

Bassey


----------



## Rheinspezie (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*

Moin,

Danke für das Engagement.

Vielleicht hat die Sache auch ihr Gutes und Du kommst nun häufiger an´s Wasser zum Angeln ...

Dein Verhalten als Mod war vorbildlich - Persönliches beeinflusste Deine Entscheidungen nicht (was ich so mitbekommen habe) 

Gute Arbeit ! 


Rheinspezie #h


----------



## BERND2000 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*

Nicht immer waren wir einer Meinung, die aber haben wir auch gegensätzlich vertreten.
Letztendlich ist es aber wohl so, das wir in Wahrheit ähnliches wollen, aber lediglich andere Wege sehen dieses zu erreichen.

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das Deine Jahre als Mod. sehr an Dier gezehrt haben.
Vieles mag ja auch außerhalb geschehen sein.
Seine Meinung zu vertreten ist oft sehr anstrengend, viel leichter ist es einfach zu schweigen.
Geschwiegen hast du aber nicht.#6

Ein A.Board ohne Dich als Mod. wird einfach anders sein.
Kurz, schade das Du deine Tätigkeit beändest.

Bernd


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*

Danke für die netten Worte, aber...

ich bin nicht tot, nur kein Mod mehr.

Und selbstverständlich werde ich meine Meinungen hier weiter vertreten.


----------



## kati48268 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Boh, nee!
> #d|abgelehn


 
Ja, eigentlich schreibt man nun sowas wie 'danke, schade, blablabla', kriegt meine Tastatur aber grad nicht hin. 
Ich find's schei§§e!
*Ein Reiter weniger gegen die Windmühlen der Dummheit!*
Somit bleibe ich bei:
 #d|abgelehn


----------



## gründler (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ja, eigentlich schreibt man nun sowas wie 'danke, schade, blablabla', kriegt meine Tastatur aber grad nicht hin.
> Ich find's schei§§e!
> *Ein Reiter weniger gegen die Windmühlen der Dummheit!*
> Somit bleibe ich bei:
> #d|abgelehn


 
Sehe ich nicht so,man hat jetzt nur keine chance mehr ihm zb. Sponsoring von Aalschnürren zu unterstellen oder so ähnlich.

Er kann jetzt richtig auffahren ganz ohne ""Ängste"" 


#h


----------



## Andal (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*

Ich kann den Schritt sehr gut nachvollziehen, den Relle da getan hat, weil ich ihn vor Jahren selber machte, wenn auch aus anderen Gründen und in anderen Foren.

Ralle, ich kann dir in die hohle Hand versprechen, dass es sich so viel freier und ungezwungener schreiben und foral leben lässt. Irgendwann hat man einfach keinen Bock mehr, die immer gleichen Kinkerlitzchen zu beanstanden und zu verbessern, ständig im Verdacht stehend, man müsse ja einer Stallorder gehorchen.

Wobei das AB mit der liberalste Ort ist, seine anglerische und damit verbundene Meinung zu äußern. Da gab es und gibt es ganz andere virtuelle Heldengräber, wo den Mods recht deutlich gesagt wird, wer letzten Endes immer Recht hat.


----------



## Bobster (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*

Danke für die geleistet Arbeit hier im AB.

Hoffentlich sieht man sich mal wieder beim "Zander-Nix-Fang"


----------



## Aurikus (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*

Danke für Deine Arbeit und aus der Welt bist Du ja zum Glück nicht!!
Dann will ich Dich mal als neuer Uhser Willkommen heissen und viel Spaß beim AB!!!


----------



## Veit (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*

Hi Ralle!

Ich hab dich mal gehasst, aber im Laufe der Jahre fand ich dich richtig klasse. #6 Schade, dass das AB mit dir einen wirklich eifrigen, pflichtbewußten und sehr aktiven Mod verliert. Aber gut, dass du uns zumindest mit weiteren Beiträgen erhalten bleiben willst. So manches, was du geschrieben hastm war streitbar, aber du hast es immer wieder geschafft Postings zu verfassen, die spannend zu lesen waren und interessante Diskussionen entfacht haben. Ich möchte diese gerne auch in Zukunft lesen können. 
Auch ich möchte an dieser Stelle einen absolut ernst gemeinten Dank für deine Arbeit als Mod aussprechen.

LG
Veit


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*

*Ein Mitstreiter aus unserm Kreise
Verabschiedet sich nun ganz leise
Wir bleiben zurück
Und wünschen ihm Glück
In jeder erdenklichen Weise
*(Horst Winkler,VersSchmiede)

Danke für die geleistete Arbeit als Mod#6
Willkommen als Normaluser#h


----------



## Gunnar. (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*

Nabend Ralf,

Na toll - ganz toll!!

An wem soll ich denn nun zukünftlich die PN mit Titel "Böser Mod" schicken??Wie rücksichtslos von dir.

Ansonsten:
Ich steh mit etlichen Ex-ABlern in Kontakt. Aussage der Mehrheit dieser User:
 1. Schade!! 
u.
2. Der falsche hat das Handtuch geschmissen!!


----------



## Gunnar. (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*

@Ralf,

Eines noch..

Du hattest ja den Karpfenbereich unter deinen Fittichen..
Für deine Moderation dort , immerhin bist du selbst kein Karpfenangler , möchte ich mich explezit bedanken.Sicher hat dir dort nicht alles gefallen und nicht immer war dein Verständnis auf unserer Seite ..... Aber du warst uns gegenüber immer fair. Dafür ziehe ich den Hut!!
Möge dein Nachfolger ähnliches Rückrad haben!!


----------



## angler1996 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*

Gunnar
zum Karpfenbereich kann ich nix sagen, da wo ich es kenne, stimme ich zu.
zu dem Beitrag vorher:
Yes, habe ähnliches gehört
Gruß A.


----------



## marcus7 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> @Ralf,
> 
> Eines noch..
> 
> ...




Dem schließe ich mich an.

Echt Schade Ralf.

lg Marcus


----------



## Moerser83 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*

Alles Gute auch von mir...


----------



## kati48268 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ja, eigentlich schreibt man nun sowas wie 'danke, schade, blablabla', kriegt meine Tastatur aber grad nicht hin.
> Ich find's schei§§e!
> *Ein Reiter weniger gegen die Windmühlen der Dummheit!*
> Somit bleibe ich bei:
> #d|abgelehn



Ich hab immer noch 'nen Hals! #q


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*

Tja, was soll ich dazu sagen...

Ein richtiger Schritt zur richtigen Zeit. Auch wenn ich es selbst schade finde, aber das eigene Leben steht halt immer an erster Stelle.

Immerhin: du bist nicht der erste und wirst auch nicht der letzte sein der hier kürzer tritt.

Viel Spaß beim Leben nach dem AB und als Zivilist.#6


----------



## Jose (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Boh, nee!
> #d|abgelehn





kati48268 schrieb:


> Ja, eigentlich schreibt man nun sowas wie 'danke, schade, blablabla', kriegt meine Tastatur aber grad nicht hin.
> Ich find's schei§§e!
> *Ein Reiter weniger gegen die Windmühlen der Dummheit!*
> Somit bleibe ich bei:
> #d|abgelehn





kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich hab immer noch 'nen Hals! #q




danke kati.


----------



## mathei (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*

tja was soll ich sagen. habe die letzten tage ja auch verfolgt. wie auch immer, hoffe in zukunft bleiben uns deine beiträge erhalten. ( nicht kurz, aber knackig, ohne weichei- gedössel ). in dem sinne viel spaß als user und noch mehr ( spaß, zeit ) am wasser. denn darum geht es ja eigentlich.#h


----------



## prinz1 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*

ganz ehrlich???

ich finds schei$$e !!!
du bist ne streitbare person! das ist sicher klar!
aber du vertrittst deine meinung ohne jemanden zu beleidigen, wie das so oft hier der fall geworden ist.
und, was sicher auch wichtig ist, deine meinung ist fast immer die meinige.
ich hoffe doch, das du nicht wegen dem aalschnur-trööd ne fliege machst, weil da etwas gegenwind herrschte?
aber ich denke nicht.
ich wünsche dir weiterhin viel spaß hier im board und vielen dank für deine mod-arbeit.

der prinz


----------



## Sneep (1. August 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*

Hallo Ralle,

danke für deine hervorragende Moderation in diesem Board.

Ich habe deine Statements immer sehr geschätzt. 

Sachlich und fachlich fundiert. 

Ich hatte manchmal den Verdacht, dass einige Beiträge bewusst etwas provozierender ausfielen, um hier im Board etwas "Leben in die Bude" zu kriegen. 

Das dann sehr oft mit durchschlagendem Erfolg.(Aalschnur):q

Du wirst mir in angenehmer Erinnerung bleiben.

Die positivsten Erinnerungen habe ich übrigens an die Diskussionen, bei denen wir unterschiedlicher Meinung waren.

Machs gut

SNEEP


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*



Sneep schrieb:


> Ich hatte manchmal den Verdacht, dass einige Beiträge bewusst etwas provozierender ausfielen, um hier im Board etwas "Leben in die Bude" zu kriegen.
> 
> Das dann sehr oft mit durchschlagendem Erfolg.(Aalschnur):q



Muss ich mal drüber nachdenken.:q

Wenn, wird sich das in Zukunft nicht ändern.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. August 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*

Dat seh ich ja jetzt erst(weil ich im Urlaub bin).|bigeyes

Is nicht dein Ernst?
Du kannst doch nicht zurücktreten Ralle - höchstens um Anlauf zu nehmen!

|wavey:


----------



## angler1996 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*

so richtig glaube ich nicht an der Rücktritt|wavey:
Ralle: mach das bitte und in Deinem Falle würde mich das freuen
Tritt vom Rücktritt zurück:m

Gruß A.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (1. August 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*

Die Rücktrittsmeldung gefällt mir überhaupt nicht, ich vertrete da ganz klar die Meinung von Kati, Prof. Tinca, Gunnar, 996, Jose, Sneep, Wollebre & Konsorten, aber ich respektiere auch die Entscheidung, so schade das ist.
Warum?
Ganz klar, weil ich Anhänger/Fan/Prediger einer klaren Linie bin, bei mir gibt's auch nur "schwanger" oder "nicht schwanger", "a bißle schwanger" is a Krampf und gibt's einfach net, genau wie bei dir.
Nicht dass ich dir unterstellen wollte, unfähig zu sein Kompromisse einzugehen, aber wenn es nicht Not tut, dann lässt du es eben gerne, genau wie ich.
So manche Verwarnung habe ich von dir kassiert, für mein freches Maul, von anderen Mods auch..., aber von dir stets mit Augenmaß, Fairness und definitiv zu Recht!
Mir gefiel/gefällt, an deinen Beiträgen als Mod und hoffentlich zukünftig auch als 0815- User, dass sie polarisieren, auch mal bissig/provokant sind, zum Nachdenken anregen usw...
So wichtig die Arbeit eines jeden Mods zum Erhalt eines Forums ist und so sehr man auch froh sein muss, für jeden Mann der sich dafür opfert, ich hätte gehofft, es wärest nicht du, der das Amt niederlegen muss.
Ich danke dir für deine geleistete Arbeit und wünsche mir von dir in Zukunft, wenigstens sporadisch "a freche Gosch" => zu deutsch "ein wohlüberlegtes, aber frech/provokantes, loses Mundwerk!":q#6


----------



## Brikz83 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*

tschüss Moderator Ralle #h

....

Hallo User Raller #h


----------



## Ulli3D (1. August 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*

Mach es weiterhin gut, auch als User kann man ganz gut schreiben. Ich hoffe man sieht sich gelegentlich mal wieder beim Nix-fangen. #d


----------



## ernie1973 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*

Petri & viele schöne & entspannte Tage wünsche ich Dir!

Arnd


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*

Nene, mein Freund.

Bitte nutze meinen Modabschieds-Thread nicht dazu, Deine Unzufriedenheit über Maßnahmen der Moderatoren weiter zu verbreiten.


----------



## Merlin (1. August 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*

Ich sage es ja immer...wirklich schade der Rücktritt von Ralle....


----------



## hoerbi (1. August 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*

hallo ralle,
schade !! 
ich werde dich auch als user weiter im auge behalten hi hi
kopf hoch - das kannst du, ich bin mir sicher.


----------



## Hering 58 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*

Schade.Vielen Dank für die viele Zeit die du hier reininvestiert hast, auch für die vielen, teilweise sehr kontroversen Diskussionen!!


----------



## Kretzer83 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*

Alles Gute!


----------



## Drachko (3. August 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*

Schade ralle hast nen super Job gemacht Respekt und Anerkennung hoffe du bist Net aus der Welt


----------



## Nordwärts (3. August 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ja, eigentlich schreibt man nun sowas wie 'danke, schade, blablabla', kriegt meine Tastatur aber grad nicht hin.



Stimmt. Ich lese schon Jahre mit, und muss sagen, dass eine solch "streitbare Person" nicht als Mod zu halten ist.

Du magst hier einiges an Zeit, Schweiß und Herzblut investiert haben, dass ist dir nicht abzuerkennen, demzufolge wünsche ich Dir alledem alles, alles Gute!

Gruß


----------



## Case (3. August 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*



Nordwärts schrieb:


> Stimmt. Ich lese schon Jahre mit, und muss sagen, dass eine solch "streitbare Person" nicht als Mod zu halten ist.
> Gruß



Dann weißt Du ja auch, wies hier abgegangen ist, bevor jemand mit dem eisernen Besen aufgeräumt hat.

Danke für Deine Arbeit Ralle

Case


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. August 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*



Nordwärts schrieb:


> Stimmt. Ich lese schon Jahre mit, und muss sagen, dass eine solch "streitbare Person" nicht als Mod zu halten ist.



Was spricht dagegen das ein Mod auch seine normale Usermeinung vertritt?|kopfkrat
Ja,diese Meinung wird und muss nicht jedem gefallen.Aber man
sollte sie so akzeptieren.Meinungsvielfalt halt.

Da gleich unterschwellig einen Modbonus zu unterstellen...
In anderen Foren kommt es z.T.erst gar nicht zu "streitbaren
Themen"..da heisst es nämlich ruckzuck closed oder eene..meene..muh,raus bist du.


----------



## Merlin (3. August 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Und egal wie Mods dann reagieren, einige User schreien Bravo,die anderen Skandal.So richtig recht kann man es niemanden machen?!


 
Genau deswegen ist es schade um Ralle...
ER hat immer klar deutlich seine Meinung gesagt und wenn mal was schief lief im AB gab es immer ein deutliches bis hierhin und nicht weiter...es wurde NIE gleich die Keule geschwungen...
Als User wußte ich immer voran ich bin ...das ist leider sehr selten geworden....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. August 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*



Merlin schrieb:


> Genau deswegen ist es schade um Ralle...
> ER hat immer klar deutlich seine Meinung gesagt und wenn mal was schief lief im AB gab es immer ein deutschliches bis hierhin und nicht weiter...es wurde NIE gleich die Keule geschwungen...
> Als User wußte ich immer voran ich bin ...das ist leider sehr selten geworden....



Zustimmung#6


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*

Erst mal Danke für die vielen netten Zeilen und auch für die wenigen nicht ganz so netten, aber ebenso ehrlichen.|supergri


Was ich überhaupt nicht möchte ist, dass in diesem Thread über Mods und was sie dürfen, sollen und falsch machen geschrieben wird. 

Bitte respektiert das und klemmt es Euch.

Wer schreiben möchte. "Ralle Du Arxxx, jut datte weg bis" darf das hier gerne tun. Aber bitte nicht ins allgemeine abdriften.

Danke.


----------



## Aurikus (3. August 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*

Ich finde, dass es langsam auch mal gut ist!!!!
Ein Mod hat sein Amt nieder gelegt, ein Anderer wird kommen und geändert wird sowieso nix!!


----------



## Carp-MV (3. August 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*

Ich finde es auch sehr Schade da ich dich als aktivsten Moderator kennengelernt habe und du mir immer hilfsbereit bei Problemen zur Seite standest. Aber du bist ja sicherlich nicht aus der Welt und von daher danke für deine gute Arbeit die du geleistet hast.... 

Gruß Carp-MV


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*



			
				perikles schrieb:
			
		

> wieso`? darf man nicht mehr die mods reflektieren?


Nicht öffentlich bei uns im Forum..
Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3682111#post3682111


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*



perikles schrieb:


> wieso`? darf man nicht mehr die mods reflektieren? ...................




Dein Benehmen hier ist genau so ein Beispiel, warum Mods eingreifen und regulieren.

Ich hatte darum gebeten, die allgemeine Diskussion über Mods aus meinem Abschiedsthread rauszuhalten.

Aber Nein, Du kannst einfach nicht die Finger still halten und musst Dich hier produzieren. 

Dann werde ich mal drum bitten, dass hier "zensiert" wird. Bitten hilft ja nicht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*

Ah, das ist der Thomas ja.

Bitte, lösch den ganzen OT Krampf hier raus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*

Musste erst sperren, geh jetzt ans löschen ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*

Mist, jetzt hab ich gemeldet, weil ich Dich als offline sehe.


----------



## Affe (3. August 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*

Ich kenn dich weiter nicht, hab einige deiner Beträge natürlich gelesen, einige haben zum drüber nachdenken angeregt was ist sehr gut finde. Ob das ne gute oder schlechte entscheidung ist weiß ich nicht, ist auch egal da es deine Entscheidung ist und nicht unsere. Hau rein, lass dich nicht beirren und zieh dein ding weiterhin durch !


----------



## Balu0307 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*

Auch wenn ich erst seit kurzen im Anglerboard unterwegs bin, fand ich deine Einträge wirklich lesenswert und spannent. 
Naklar waren auch immer wieder Texte und Kommentare von Dir dabei, die der ein oder andere nicht mochte, aber eigentlich haben diese immer zum Nachdenken angeregt. Ich finde, dass jemand der immer seine Meinung frei und fair äußert unser aller Respekt verdient. 

Viele Grüß auch aus Hamm


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (4. August 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*

Hi Ralf,
"Reisende soll man nicht aufhalten" sagt ein Sprichwort. Danke für deine "Arbeit" hier im AB.:m
Du wirst schon Deine Gründe haben, warum und weshalb Du gerade jetzt das machst was Du machst. ...also als Mod zurücktreten. #6 :g


----------



## sprogoe (4. August 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*

Ralf,

auch ich möchte Dir für Deine Arbeit hier im Board danken und bin sehr froh, Dich auch einmal persönlich kennen gelernt zu haben (unsere Pilztour im letzten Jahr).
Besonders in diesem Bereich (da werden mir sicher einige zustimmen), ist Deine Meinung auch in Zukunft sehr gefragt.

Ich wünsche Dir für alles was Du tust ein glückliches Händchen und viel Erfolg.
Grüß bitte auch Deine liebe Frau von mir.

Herzliche Grüße von Siggi


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (4. August 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*

Danke für die Arbeit als Mod!


----------



## theactor (4. August 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*

HI, 

ich gehöre zu denen, die mit Deiner Meinung als User besser umgehen können als mit Deiner Arbeit als Mod! 

Greetz, Sönke |wavey:


----------



## HRO1961 (4. August 2012)

*AW: Mein Rücktritt als Moderator*

Moin Ralle, 


auch wenn wir in Sachen Angelphilosophie|kopfkrat und Fußball|supergri
nicht immer einer Meinung waren...

von mir ein persönliches Dankeschön für Dein Engagement.


Gruss Achim


----------

